# Hardwareversand.de Insolvent, was nun?



## Geckodan (27. Juli 2015)

Hi wie schon gedacht in der Überschrift hab ich folgendes Problem: Ich habe bei hardwareversand.de ein System bestellt und per Kreditkarte bezahlt, da ich bishe rimmer gute erfahrung mit dem Shop hatte. jetzt bekomm ich von denen ne Email, dass ca. 2-3 tage nach meiner Bezahlung die übergeordnete Firma Insolvenz beantragt hat und dass ich meine Rückforderung erst in 3-4 monaten wenn das Verfahren startet geltend machen kann.
Hatte von euch jeamand schonmal so ein Problem? Was ist zu tun? Gibts überhaupt noch chancen auf mein Geld?


----------



## Exar-K (27. Juli 2015)

Kreditkartenzahlungen konnte man doch meistens innerhalb von 6-8 Wochen zurückbuchen lassen afaik.


----------



## Enisra (27. Juli 2015)

Stellungnahme zur Insolvenz


----------



## Bonkic (27. Juli 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> Stellungnahme zur Insolvenz






> Für Sie als Kunde bedeutet das, dass Sie auch weiterhin bei hardwareversand.de bestellen können.



klar.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (27. Juli 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> klar.



Och...nach oder mit Erhalt der Ware - per Nachnahme oder auf Rechnung gern


----------



## BiJay (27. Juli 2015)

Wenn sie dir schon sagen, dass sie nicht liefern, kannst du auch gleich bei der Bank deine Zahlung zurückfordern.


----------



## Geckodan (27. Juli 2015)

Oh man ich hoffe echt das geht mit der zahlung! Weil ich gehört habe dass bei ner Insolvenz quasi alles eingefroren wird und das Geld halt schon bei denen ist....


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2015)

Eine Insolvenz bedeutet noch lange nicht das Ende einer Firma, grad wenn es keine Firma ist, die das Geld (es geht ja dabei um eine akute oder anstehende Zahlungsunfähigkeit, also es ist einfach "nur" zu wenig Geld da) zwingend braucht, um einen Riesenhaufen an Mitarbeitern und Produktionsmaschinen in Betrieb zu halten. Wenn die bei einem Großhändler oder Herstellern was bestellen, dann ist das Bestellte nicht einfach "weg" wie es z.B. bei einer Firma wäre, die Rohstoffe einkaufen muss und diese dann verarbeitet, so dass die wirklich weg sind. Zudem geht es auch nicht um eine Firma, die selber was herstellt, was aber nicht bei den Kunden ankommt und somit keine Zukunft mehr hat. 

Es kann also sehr gut sein, dass gerade durch die Insolvenz alles "gerettet" wird und man seine Ware ganz normal bekommt. Ich würde da jetzt nicht panisch einfach vorschnell was zurückbuchen, weil das, wenn es wiederum viele machen, die Chance auf einen Fehlschlag der Insolvenz sogar erhöht.

Das Geld wird zwar "eingefroren", aber eher in dem Sinne, dass die Firma nicht das Geld noch abziehen kann oder "dumme" Investitionen macht, also nichts mehr ausgibt ohne Zustimmung des Insolvenzverwalters.


----------



## Enisra (27. Juli 2015)

ja, etwas das sehr viele nicht verstehen, das eine Insolvent nur bedeutet das man nicht genug Geld für die Rechnungen hat
das Ende eines Unternehmens ist die Liquidation, wo eben alles Flüssig gemacht wird


----------



## Chunce (27. Juli 2015)

Habe am 7.7.2015 Hardware im Wert von 1300€ per Vorkasse ( Überweisung.. warum nur???!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! ) bestellt und wurde am 15.7.2015 darüber informiert, dass es Lieferprobleme gibt und daher meine Bestellung erst Ende des Monats geliefert wird..
Heute habe ich eine Email erhalten, dass die Firma insolvent ist und sollte ich Interesse an meiner Hardware haben, soll ich bitte doch nochmals bestellen und selbstverständlich nochmal bezahlen..
Was zur Hölle????!!!!
Morgen statte ich dem Verbraucherschutz einen Besuch ab und fahre zum Anwalt.
Strafanzeige wird erstattet, denn es ist sicherlich nicht legal mich hinzuhalten, wenn eine Firma kurz vor der Insolvenz steht.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2015)

Chunce schrieb:


> Habe am 7.7.2015 Hardware im Wert von 1300€ per Vorkasse ( Überweisung.. warum nur???!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! ) bestellt und wurde am 15.7.2015 darüber informiert, dass es Lieferprobleme gibt und daher meine Bestellung erst Ende des Monats geliefert wird..
> Heute habe ich eine Email erhalten, dass die Firma insolvent ist und sollte ich Interesse an meiner Hardware haben, soll ich bitte doch nochmals bestellen und selbstverständlich nochmal bezahlen..
> Was zur Hölle????!!!!


 Evlt haben die mit dem Insolvenzverwalter eine Vereinbarung haben, dass Neubestellungen gesondert abgewickelt werden und du neu bestellen "sollst" FALLS du die Ware dringend haben willst, weil die zuvor bestellten Dinge noch geprüft werden.  ODER die haben die alten Bestellungen storniert, so dass du deswegen neu bestellen müsstest, überweisen Dir aber das bereits bezahlte Geld wieder zurück - haben die denn irgendwas zur alten Bestellung gesagt? 




> Morgen statte ich dem Verbraucherschutz einen Besuch ab und fahre zum Anwalt.
> Strafanzeige wird erstattet, denn es ist sicherlich nicht legal mich hinzuhalten, wenn eine Firma kurz vor der Insolvenz steht.


 Du weißt also genau, dass die dich nur hingehalten haben und dass die Artikel in Wahrheit alle sehr wohl lieferbar waren? ^^


----------



## Gast1669461003 (27. Juli 2015)

Das habe ich mir schon gedacht. Seit Monaten häufen sich ja die Beschwerden im Bezug auf Zahlung und Lieferung. Ein Kollege hat etwa einen PC geliefert bekommen, der nicht ordnungsgemäß zusammengebaut war und in dem die Teil wüst herum flogen. Musste im Endeffekt also doch nochmal selbst zusammenbauen und erfreulicherweise war nichts beschädigt. Das scheint jedoch keineswegs ein Einzelfall zu sein. Habe zwar bereits insgesamt drei PCs dort zusammenbauen und liefern lassen, aber bei den ganzen Problemen, von denen ich auch aus nächster Nähe seit einiger Zeit höre, ist mir das in Zukunft zu riskant. Meine letzte große Bestellung ist dort auch schon drei bis vier Jahre her. Einzelartikel sind natürlich eine andere Geschichte, aber der Laden scheint leider nicht mehr der zu sein, der er einmal war. Schade.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2015)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Das habe ich mir schon gedacht. Seit Monaten häufen sich ja die Beschwerden im Bezug auf Zahlung und Lieferung. Ein Kollege hat etwa einen PC geliefert bekommen, der nicht ordnungsgemäß zusammengebaut war und in dem die Teil wüst herum flogen. Musste im Endeffekt also doch nochmal selbst zusammenbauen und erfreulicherweise war nichts beschädigt. Das scheint jedoch keineswegs ein Einzelfall zu sein. Habe zwar bereits insgesamt drei PCs dort zusammenbauen und liefern lassen, aber bei den ganzen Problemen, von denen ich auch aus nächster Nähe seit einiger Zeit höre, ist mir das in Zukunft zu riskant. Einzelartikel sind natürlich eine andere Geschichte, aber der Laden ist leider nicht mehr der, der er einmal war. Schade.


Das ist sicher dem Preiskampf mit Mindfactory sowie der Verbindung mit Atelco geschuldet, deren Filialsystem an sich heutzutage kaum mehr lohnenswert sein kann, geschuldet. Denn MF hat echt die "aggressivsten" Preise seit 1-2 Jahren, die unterbieten alles fast in Echtzeit, was auf preissuchmaschinen eingetragen wird, und da hat hwv eh nur über die Preisvergleich-Seiten mithalten kann - direkt im Shop lagen die Preise immer ca. 10% drüber. 

Und dann haben die wohl noch den Fehler gemacht, den eh schon billigen PC-Zusammenbau noch "billiger" zu machen, dadurch mehr "schlechte" PCs geliefert, und leiden dann unter Reklamationen und Rücksendungen.  Dazu noch die "normalen" Rücksendungen, die ja grad bei so einer Sparte mit kleiner Gewinnspanne ohnehin sehr wehtun.  Die bieten ja auch nicht nur Hardware an, sondern auch andere teure Elektronik, die gern mal von Leuten bestellt wird nur um sie ne Woche "auszuleihen"; aber bei Rücksendungen war hwv an sich immer sehr fair, hat die Rücksendungen auch klar gekennzeichnet im Shop angeboten, wo MF wiederum zumindest eine Weile lang den Ruf hatte, Rücksende-Ware "heimlich" ganz normal auch als Neuware auszuliefern und scheinbar auch gern mal Kunden sperrt, wenn die zurücksenden - siehe auch Dragnirs Thread http://forum.pcgames.de/pc-kompontenten-kaufberatung/9344207-mindfactory.html 

Ich selber hab da seit Jahren bestellt und nie ein Problem, aber immer nur Einzelteile geordert.


----------



## Chunce (27. Juli 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Evlt haben die mit dem Insolvenzverwalter eine Vereinbarung haben, dass Neubestellungen gesondert abgewickelt werden und du neu bestellen "sollst" FALLS du die Ware dringend haben willst, weil die zuvor bestellten Dinge noch geprüft werden.  ODER die haben die alten Bestellungen storniert, so dass du deswegen neu bestellen müsstest, überweisen Dir aber das bereits bezahlte Geld wieder zurück - haben die denn irgendwas zur alten Bestellung gesagt


Meine Bestellung wurde storniert und das Geld wird einbehalten.




Herbboy schrieb:


> Du weißt also genau, dass die dich nur hingehalten haben und dass die Artikel in Wahrheit alle sehr wohl lieferbar waren? ^^


Die Artikel waren zu dem Zeitpunkt der Bestellung laut Hardwareversand "Sofort verfügbar".


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2015)

Chunce schrieb:


> Meine Bestellung wurde storniert und das Geld wird einbehalten.


 Haben die das wirklich so geschrieben? Das wäre sehr krass. Und auch nicht mit der Aussicht, dass du die Ware doch zurückbekommst, oder das Geld, sobald der Insolvenzvorgang es zulässt?




> Die Artikel waren zu dem Zeitpunkt der Bestellung laut Hardwareversand "Sofort verfügbar".


 Bei Bestellung oder bei Geldeingang? Denn hwv "parkt" die Ware NICHT, bis das Geld eingeht. Haben die noch nie gemacht. D.h. wenn zB noch EIN Artikel auf Lager ist und den am gleichen Tag ein anderer Kunde per Kreditkarte oder Nachnahme nach Dir bestellt, dann bekommt der den Artikel, und das Produkt ist doch nicht mehr auf Lager, wenn Dein Geld zB nen Tag später dann bei denen ankommt.


----------



## Chunce (27. Juli 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Haben die das wirklich so geschrieben? Das wäre sehr krass. Und auch nicht mit der Aussicht, dass du die Ware doch zurückbekommst, oder das Geld, sobald der Insolvenzvorgang es zulässt?


Zitat:. ,,Noch nicht ausgelieferte Ware aus dieser Bestellung kann aufgrund insolvenzrechtlicher Vorschriften nicht mehr versendet werden. Es müsste ggf. eine Neubestellung ausgelöst werden, die dann erneut bezahlt werden muss.
Da Sie vor dem 23.07.2015 im Voraus bezahlt haben, besteht für Sie ein Rückforderungsanspruch, der derzeit nicht erfüllt werden kann. Sie können ihre Ansprüche *nach* der Eröffnung des Insolvenzverfahrens (voraussichtlich am 01.10.2015) beim sodann bestellten  Insolvenzverwalter anmelden.“




Herbboy schrieb:


> Bei Bestellung oder bei Geldeingang? Denn hwv "parkt" die Ware NICHT, bis das Geld eingeht. Haben die noch nie gemacht.


Jedes Hardware-Teil war Tage nach meiner Bestellung / Zahlungseingang noch als "Sofort Verfügbar" markiert.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2015)

Chunce schrieb:


> Zitat:. ,,Noch nicht ausgelieferte Ware aus dieser Bestellung kann aufgrund insolvenzrechtlicher Vorschriften nicht mehr versendet werden. Es müsste ggf. eine Neubestellung ausgelöst werden, die dann erneut bezahlt werden muss.
> Da Sie vor dem 23.07.2015 im Voraus bezahlt haben, besteht für Sie ein Rückforderungsanspruch, der derzeit nicht erfüllt werden kann. Sie können ihre Ansprüche *nach* der Eröffnung des Insolvenzverfahrens (voraussichtlich am 01.10.2015) beim sodann bestellten  Insolvenzverwalter anmelden.“


 Das ist bei solchen Insolvenzen an sich nicht unüblich, das hat der Verwalter dann so entschieden, dass die Ware erst Mal nicht rausgehen darf. Das muss er ggf. sogar machen, weil es ansonsten fahrlässig gegenüber anderen Gläubigern wäre.



> Jedes Hardware-Teil war Tage nach meiner Bestellung / Zahlungseingang noch als "Sofort Verfügbar" markiert.


 Das wäre dann eine absolute Frechheit, wenn es nicht andere plausible Gründe gibt, warum der PC nicht zusammengebaut werden konnte.


----------



## ORKLAND (27. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

was ist mit PayPal Zahlungen? Ich habe eine Nachricht von Atelco bekommen das meine Vorauszahlung behalten wird und ich beim Insolventsbeauftragten eine Zurückzahlung anfordern kann. Hat man bei PayPal eine Rückbuchungsmöglichkeit?
Bis ich mein Geld von einem Insolvenzbeauftragten wiedersehe kann doch ne Ewigkeit dauern, wenn überhaupt...


----------



## ImperialTW (27. Juli 2015)

Chunce schrieb:


> Habe am 7.7.2015 Hardware im Wert von 1300€ per Vorkasse ( Überweisung.. warum nur???!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! ) bestellt und wurde am 15.7.2015 darüber informiert, dass es Lieferprobleme gibt und daher meine Bestellung erst Ende des Monats geliefert wird..
> Heute habe ich eine Email erhalten, dass die Firma insolvent ist und sollte ich Interesse an meiner Hardware haben, soll ich bitte doch nochmals bestellen und selbstverständlich nochmal bezahlen..
> Was zur Hölle????!!!!
> Morgen statte ich dem Verbraucherschutz einen Besuch ab und fahre zum Anwalt.
> Strafanzeige wird erstattet, denn es ist sicherlich nicht legal mich hinzuhalten, wenn eine Firma kurz vor der Insolvenz steht.




Ich hab anfang des Monats ne Grafikkarte bei Hardwareversand bestellt. Mitte des Monats war der Liefertermin noch "unbekannt" also hab ich die
Bestellung stornieren lassen und das per Überweisung bezahlte Geld zurückgefordert. Am nächsten Tag war das Geld auf meinem Konto,
also nur die Ruhe, die Leute sind selbst in der Insolvenz noch verlässlich!


----------



## Chunce (27. Juli 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ist bei solchen Insolvenzen an sich nicht unüblich, das hat der Verwalter dann so entschieden, dass die Ware erst Mal nicht rausgehen darf. Das muss er ggf. sogar machen, weil es ansonsten fahrlässig gegenüber anderen Gläubigern wäre.


Darüber bin ich mir im klaren, aber man hätte auch einfach den Shop schließen können, denn die Insolvenz war ja nunmal scheinbar nicht mehr vermeidbar.
Sobald das Insolvenzverfahren durch ist, kann ich mit 3% rechnen, was aber noch ein paar Jahre dauern wird.. Yeah 39€!!!!



Herbboy schrieb:


> Das wäre dann eine absolute Frechheit, wenn es nicht andere plausible Gründe gibt, warum der PC nicht zusammengebaut werden konnte.


Kann ich alles über google cache & co nachweisen.
Daher ist das eine Strafttat und ich kann ggf. mein Geld wiederbekommen.


----------



## Dragnir (27. Juli 2015)

Chunce schrieb:


> Zitat:. ,,Noch nicht ausgelieferte Ware aus dieser Bestellung kann aufgrund insolvenzrechtlicher Vorschriften nicht mehr versendet werden. Es müsste ggf. eine Neubestellung ausgelöst werden, die dann erneut bezahlt werden muss.
> Da Sie vor dem 23.07.2015 im Voraus bezahlt haben, besteht für Sie ein Rückforderungsanspruch, der derzeit nicht erfüllt werden kann. Sie können ihre Ansprüche *nach* der Eröffnung des Insolvenzverfahrens (voraussichtlich am 01.10.2015) beim sodann bestellten  Insolvenzverwalter anmelden.“
> 
> Jedes Hardware-Teil war Tage nach meiner Bestellung / Zahlungseingang noch als "Sofort Verfügbar" markiert.



Das ist nun wirklich übel :-/ Tut mir sehr leid für Dich und ich hoffe dass Du doch noch irgendwie, wenn auch nicht an die Ware, so dann doch an dein Geld kommst!
Mit ein Grund warum ich nur per Nachnahme bezahle und die Ware dann in den Händen halte... lieber 10.- mehr dafür Versandkosten.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2015)

Chunce schrieb:


> Darüber bin ich mir im klaren, aber man hätte auch einfach den Shop schließen können, denn die Insolvenz war ja nunmal scheinbar nicht mehr vermeidbar.


 und woher weißt du das, dass es schon vorher unvermeidbar war? ^^  Man versucht so ja immer, bis zum letzten Moment zu vermeiden. Zudem wäre es bescheuert, den Shop einfach zu schließen, weil dann die Insolvenz erst Recht droht. 

Aber genau deswegen gibt es ja die Insolvenz, damit man im besten Falle alles so hinbekommt, dass es - bis auf in diesem Falle die Unsicherheit und den Ärger, das Geld zurückzubekommen - bei erfolgreicher Insolvenz wieder zum normalen Geschäftsbetrieb kommt.

Es kann zB sein, dass die Lieferanten nicht mehr bereit waren, einfach nur auf "Vertrauensbasis" zu liefern, aber nach dem Ausarbeiten eines Konzeptes mit einer offenen Insolvenz inkl. Maßnahmen, um die Geschäftsfähigkeit zu verbessern, dann doch wieder zustimmen werden, zu liefern.  Das kann schon ganz simpel das Ersetzen der Geschäftsführung sein, oder ein Abstoßen der Atelco-Filialen oder so was. Siehe z.B. auch die zahlreichen Burger King-Filialen, die zu der wg. unsauberer Arbeit und miesen Arbeitsverhältnissen in die Schlagzeilen geratenen Yiko-Holding gehörten. Die hatten auch Insolvenz angemeldet, und nun laufen die Filialen wieder. 




> Sobald das Insolvenzverfahren durch ist, kann ich mit 3% rechnen, was aber noch ein paar Jahre dauern wird.. Yeah 39€!!!!


 woher weißt du das mit den 3% ?




> Daher ist das eine Strafttat und ich kann ggf. mein Geld wiederbekommen.


 auch wenn: da wird die Chance aber nicht größer als über die Insolvenz sein ^^ WENN kein Geld da ist, dann ist halt keines mehr da.


----------



## Chunce (27. Juli 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> woher weißt du das mit den 3% ?


Das Unternehmen meiner Mutter stand einmal kurz vor dem aus und war auch in einem Insolvenzverfahren, daher kenne ich mich damit ein *wenig* aus.
Aber sie konnte allen Gläubigern zu 100% das Geld zurückzahlen und somit hatte das ganze ein gutes Ende.

Ps. Dem Unternehmen geht es nun besser denn je.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Juli 2015)

Das ist wirklich sehr schade. Ich habe immer sehr gerne bei Hardwareversand gekauft. Auch meinen letzten PC im September des letzten Jahres. Der war auch gleich 3 Tage nach der Bestellung bei mir und es lief alles einwandfrei.
Vermutlich gab es da die Probleme noch nicht oder sie waren noch nicht so groß. Naja, hoffe, dass sie sich wieder fangen.

Und für den Threadersteller hoffe ich, dass sich das alles lösen lässt und er seinen PC bekommt oder eben sein Geld zurück.

Edit: Ach ja und ich bezahle auch immer per Nachnahme. Sieht zwar blöd aus, wenn man dem Postmann so viel Geld in die Hand drückt, aber vorher bezahlen mag ich nie.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (28. Juli 2015)

Schade. HWV war eigentlich immer eine gute Anlaufstelle und meiner Meinung nach auch immer etwas zuverlässiger als mindfactory. Ist doof, dass sie dem Konkurrenzdruck nicht standhalten konnten.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Juli 2015)

Shit. So bleiben eigentlich nur Alternate, Hardwarecamp24 und Mindfactory als ernsthafte Quellen.


----------



## Spassbremse (28. Juli 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Shit. So bleiben eigentlich nur Alternate, Hardwarecamp24 und Mindfactory als ernsthafte Quellen.



Schon einmal Caseking ausprobiert? Kann den Laden wärmstens empfehlen, super Service. Hat imho ALTERNATE überholt - bzw. hat ALTERNATE in den letzten Jahren da leider etwas abgebaut.


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juli 2015)

Caseking ist mir suspekt ... vor dem Laden stehen immer zwei AMG Mercedes mit Caseking Nummerschilder. 



Caseking ist in Ordnung, wobei der Service am Tresen im Ladengeschäft hier in Berlin echt etwas lahmarschig ist.


----------



## Spassbremse (28. Juli 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Caseking ist in Ordnung, wobei der Service am Tresen im Ladengeschäft hier in Berlin echt etwas lahmarschig ist.



Ich dachte immer, das wäre ganz normaler Berliner Standard. Sollte sich das mittlerweile geändert haben?


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juli 2015)

Chunce schrieb:


> Darüber bin ich mir im klaren, aber man hätte auch einfach den Shop schließen können, denn die Insolvenz war ja nunmal scheinbar nicht mehr vermeidbar.


Das ist dann ggf. Insolvenzverschleppung und damit in der Tat strafbar.



> Sobald das Insolvenzverfahren durch ist, kann ich mit 3% rechnen, was aber noch ein paar Jahre dauern wird.. Yeah 39€!!!!


Die Quote, mit der Gläubiger dann ausgezahlt werden sollen, ist aber nicht immer fix ... d.h. dein Spruch mit "du kennst dich aus" greift hier nicht ganz.

Am Ende eines Insolvenzverfahrens, wenn wirklich alles aufgenommen, bewertet und das Tafelsilber verkauft ist, dann wird eine Quote errechnet. 

D.h. deine 3% sind komplett aus der Luft gegriffen ...


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juli 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer, das wäre ganz normaler Berliner Standard. Sollte sich das mittlerweile geändert haben?


Mowl?


----------



## Chemenu (28. Juli 2015)

Fuck, ich hoffe die fangen sich wieder. Hab damals fast meinen kompletten Rechner bei HWV bestellt. 
Mindfactory ist mir nicht geheuer...


----------



## Wynn (28. Juli 2015)

Gut das ich meinen Pc bis auf eine Anzahlung erst bei Rausgabe in meinem lokalen Laden zahlen muss 

Ich drück dir die daumen das du noch was bekommst bzw dein geld zurück


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juli 2015)

Hinterher ist man immer schlauer, vorallem die Kommentare von allen Usern. 

Allerdings frag ich mich, warum man in der heutigen Zeit überhaupt noch per Vorkasse bestellt?! Ich hab generell noch nie per Vorkasse bestellt, warum auch?!


----------



## Chemenu (28. Juli 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hinterher ist man immer schlauer, vorallem die Kommentare von allen Usern.
> 
> Allerdings frag ich mich, warum man in der heutigen Zeit überhaupt noch per Vorkasse bestellt?! Ich hab generell noch nie per Vorkasse bestellt, warum auch?!



Wie denn sonst? 
Per Nachnahme kann und will ich nicht zahlen. Erstens müsste ich dann bei jedem Paket persönlich anwesend sein und zweitens kommen da noch die Gebühren dazu.
Paypal? 
Oder Bitcoins?


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juli 2015)

Auf Rechnung?  

Allerdings, was spricht gg. Nachnahme? Wenn man weiß, da könnte was kommen, fährt man fix zur Bank und holt das Geld. Ich hab z.B. mal bei Alternate mit Nachnahme bestellt.


----------



## Chemenu (28. Juli 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Auf Rechnung?


Und in welchem Shop kann man einfach so auf Rechnung bestellen? Das wird doch fast nie angeboten?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Rabowke schrieb:


> Allerdings, was spricht gg. Nachnahme? Wenn man weiß, da könnte was  kommen, fährt man fix zur Bank und holt das Geld.


Wie gesagt, da muss man immer persönlich anwesend sein wenn der Postbote klingelt. Das ist für mich halt nicht praktikabel und der Hauptgrund.


----------



## Enisra (28. Juli 2015)

ja, das ist leider so nen Punkt, auf Rechnung geht kaum und ja, das mit dem Anwesend sein ist auch so ein Punkt


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juli 2015)

https://www.alternate.de/html/help/contentBig.html?docId=8102&tk=118&lk=2432



Okay, fairerweise muss ich als Berliner sagen, dass ich in die Ladengeschäfte gehe von KM Elektronik & Caseking. Kleinigkeiten bestell ich z.B. bei Amazon, ich schau jetzt bei SSDs oder ähnlichen Dingen nicht unbedingt auf den Cent hinter dem Komma. Als Gegenleistung, sollte Amazon teurer sein, bekomm ich es meistens am nächsten Tag ins Büro geliefert und der Betrag wird per Lastschrift von meinem Konto eingezogen.

Ich bestell natürlich nur die Dinge, die per Prime bestellbar sind ... sollte klar sein, oder?


----------



## Enisra (28. Juli 2015)

ich würde ja auch zu Caseking fahren, ist dann aber doch schon etwas weit


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2015)

Ich hoffe echt, dass die vlt. hardwareversand separat "retten" - denn das Problem ist ja sicher auch die Verbindung von Atelco und hwv, d.h. vlt. ist eher ein schwaches Geschäft von Atelco "schuld" an der Misere. Denn grad bei dem Preiskampf auf dem Markt war Atelco oft deutlich teurer als viele normale Versandshops, und deren Standbein "komplette PCs verkaufen", für dass die früher richtig bekannt waren (als Internet noch teurer war und nicht jeder im Netz nach Bestpreisen suchte, galt Atelco an sich als DER Shop für PCs) hat es immer schwerer, weil mehr und mehr Leute keinen PC mehr neu kaufen und wenn dann oft einen bei Discountern/MediaSaturn, die bundesweit groß werben. Das ganz ginge ja noch, wenn man reiner Versender wäre, aber Atelco hat eben auch Filialen, was in den heutigen Zeiten recht teuer ist.

HWV könnte da - wenn man es separiert - sich meiner Einschätzung nach viel eher wieder komplett fangen. Das wäre auch echt schade, wenn es nicht klappt, weil das an sich der einzige Shop war, bei dem man erschwinglich auch den PC zusammenbauen lassen konnte für 30€ - soweit ich weiß nehmen andere mind 80-90€, wenn sie es denn überhaupt anbieten, oder man muss lange nach einem Fertig-PC suchen, der einen ausgewogenes Komponenten-Mix zu einem guten Preis bietet. Aber in letzter Zeit soll hwv auch beim Zusammenbau nachgelassen haben. Vlt. sollte man 10€ mehr nehmen, dafür aber auch wieder astrein zusammengebaute PCs rausschicken und sich auch eine Transportsicherung überlegen, um auch schwerere CPU-Kühler vormontieren zu können, was nämlich bisher nicht gemacht wurde. 

Und es müsste was überarbeitet werden, zb die Website ist seit Jahren eher mäßig, man findet manche Produkte, teils sogar ganze Produktarten nur schwer, und die Filteroptionen sind auch schlecht bis gar nicht vorhanden, oder man muss sich frühzeitig entscheiden, wo die Reise hingeht - zB kann man bei den Grafikkarten nicht einen eigenen Preis-Bereich angeben, wenn man zB ne Graka für 180 bis 240 Euro sucht, sondern muss von 0 bis 1000€ oder von 1000 bis 2000€ als Preisbereich aussuchen ODER sich für eine der Untersparten entscheiden, wo man dann aber nicht AMD und Nvidia mit drin hat, sondern nur einen von beiden.


----------



## Dragnir (28. Juli 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, das ist leider so nen Punkt, auf Rechnung geht kaum und ja, das mit dem Anwesend sein ist auch so ein Punkt



Kann man ja dann von der Post abholen, wo liegt das Problem? Lieber so als dass mir einer ein Paket für ein paar Hundert Euro vor die Tür wirft (ich arbeite bei UPS, glaubt mir ich kenne mich da aus   )


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2015)

Dragnir schrieb:


> Kann man ja dann von der Post abholen, wo liegt das Problem?


 nicht jeder hat ne Abholfiliale um die Ecke oder will extra das Geld passend bereit halten müssen. Aber am Ende ist es sicher so, dass die weitaus meisten nur die Zusatzkosten scheuen. Man sucht nen Händler mit top Preis-Leistung, kauft vlt. extra bei Laden X statt Y wegen 10€ Unterschied. Und dann spielen auch 4-5€ Gebühr schon eine "große" Rolle, selbst wenn man an sich für 1000€ bestellt und es rational gesehen total lachhaft ist.



> Lieber so als dass mir einer ein Paket für ein paar Hundert Euro vor die Tür wirft (ich arbeite bei UPS, glaubt mir ich kenne mich da aus   )


   Wenn ein Paketdienst so was macht, dann muss er das auch bezahlen, wenn es abhanden kommt. Und es ist auch recht gewagt, von Deinen vermutlich an einem bestimmten Standort erlebten Erfahrungen auf ganz UPS oder gar die ganze Paketbranche zu schließen. Ich selber und Bekannte hier aus meiner Gegend haben noch NIE erlebt, dass ein Paket - egal von welchem Anbieter - einfach vor die Tür gelegt wurde. Päckchen natürlich schon, aber das quittiert man ja im Gegensatz zu einem Paket auch nicht. Pakete haben die IMMER versucht, an einen Nachbarn zu geben, oder es wurde dann eben am nächsten Tag nochmal probiert (UPS, Hermes) bzw. direkt die Abholung in der Filiale mitgeteilt (DHL, DPD).  Jetzt könnte ICH sagen, dass "Paket vor die Tür legen" NIEMALS nie vorkommt - mach ich aber nicht, weil meine guten Erfahrungen eben auch nur auf eine bestimmte Region beschränkt sind


----------



## Chunce (28. Juli 2015)

Ich könnte einfach nur heulen...


----------



## Dragnir (28. Juli 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> nicht jeder hat ne Abholfiliale um die Ecke oder will extra das Geld passend bereit halten müssen. Aber am Ende ist es sicher so, dass die weitaus meisten nur die Zusatzkosten scheuen. Man sucht nen Händler mit top Preis-Leistung, kauft vlt. extra bei Laden X statt Y wegen 10€ Unterschied. Und dann spielen auch 4-5€ Gebühr schon eine "große" Rolle, selbst wenn man an sich für 1000€ bestellt und es rational gesehen total lachhaft ist.   Wenn ein Paketdienst so was macht, dann muss er das auch bezahlen, wenn es abhanden kommt. Und es ist auch recht gewagt, von Deinen vermutlich an einem bestimmten Standort erlebten Erfahrungen auf ganz UPS oder gar die ganze Paketbranche zu schließen. Ich selber und Bekannte hier aus meiner Gegend haben noch NIE erlebt, dass ein Paket - egal von welchem Anbieter - einfach vor die Tür gelegt wurde. Päckchen natürlich schon, aber das quittiert man ja im Gegensatz zu einem Paket auch nicht. Pakete haben die IMMER versucht, an einen Nachbarn zu geben, oder es wurde dann eben am nächsten Tag nochmal probiert (UPS, Hermes) bzw. direkt die Abholung in der Filiale mitgeteilt (DHL, DPD).  Jetzt könnte ICH sagen, dass "Paket vor die Tür legen" NIEMALS nie vorkommt - mach ich aber nicht, weil meine guten Erfahrungen eben auch nur auf eine bestimmte Region beschränkt sind


Lassen wir das mal so stehen, wird wohl sonst zu sehr off-topic.


----------



## Enisra (29. Juli 2015)

Dragnir schrieb:


> Kann man ja dann von der Post abholen, wo liegt das Problem? Lieber so als dass mir einer ein Paket für ein paar Hundert Euro vor die Tür wirft (ich arbeite bei UPS, glaubt mir ich kenne mich da aus   )



"einfach"
ja, am Tag oder 2 drauf Captain Obvious -.-


----------



## Chunce (30. Juli 2015)

Habe diverse Zertifikat Partner von Hardwareversand kontaktiert, hier mal eine Antwort:

Sehr geehrter ***********

wir wurden kürzlich erst darüber informiert das der Shop  hardwareversand.de und die betreibende Firma ein Insolvenzverfahren  beantragt hat. Wir haben den Händler darauf hingewiesen, dass der  Vorschlag erneut zu bestellen und nochmal zu bezahlen kritisch zu werten  ist und ihm geraten solche Vorschläge in Zukunft bitte zu vermeiden.
Bezüglich Ihrer Bestellung im Wert von 1300€ wird sich nun der  Insolvenzverwalter Herr Dr. Christoph Schulte-Kaubrügger kümmern und  Ihnen *nach der Öffnung des Insolvenzverfahrens nach eigener Angabe die  Summe zurück erstatten*.

Der Händler hat uns versichert, alle betroffenen Kunden direkt zu kontaktieren und das weitere Vorgehen mit Ihnen zu besprechen.

Wir  werden für die Zeit des Insolvenzverfahrens unsere Zertifizierung für  den Shop hardwareversand.de zurückziehen, stehen Ihnen jedoch bei  weiteren Fragen selbstverständlich zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr Service-Team EHI Geprüfter Online-Shop


----------



## Rabowke (30. Juli 2015)

So leid es mir tut, so richtig verlassen würde ich mich auf die Aussage nicht ... es ist zwar richtig, dass die Aussage 'kritisch zu bewerten' ist, was unter uns schon ziemlich nett formuliert ist, aber richtig Einfluss nehmen kann der besagte Partner weder auf das Insolvenzverfahren, geschweige auf den -verwalter.

Ich hoffe wirklich, dass du das Geld nicht abschreiben musst, weil es in der Insolvenzmasse untergeht. 

Ich drück dir die Daumen ...


----------



## Chunce (30. Juli 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> So leid es mir tut, so richtig verlassen würde ich mich auf die Aussage nicht ... es ist zwar richtig, dass die Aussage 'kritisch zu bewerten' ist, was unter uns schon ziemlich nett formuliert ist, aber richtig Einfluss nehmen kann der besagte Partner weder auf das Insolvenzverfahren, geschweige auf den -verwalter.
> 
> Ich hoffe wirklich, dass du das Geld nicht abschreiben musst, weil es in der Insolvenzmasse untergeht.
> 
> Ich drück dir die Daumen ...


Selbstverständlich werde ich mich *nicht *darauf verlassen, dass die Rückzahlung am 1.10.2015 erfolgt.
Aber wenigstens haben sie vorläufig die Partnerschaft mit Hardwareversand beendet.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juli 2015)

Es kann halt hier in dem Fall gut sein, dass alles wieder ins Reine kommt, weil im Gegensatz zu vielen Insolvenzen im produzierenden Gewerbe es weitesgehend einfach nur um Ein- und Verkauf geht. Die Ware, die auf Lager ist, hat immer noch ihren Wert, und wenn die Beteiligten ein neues Konzept durchwinken und vlt einige der Gläubiger allein schon so was wie Ratenverträge akzeptieren, dann kann es gut sein, dass der Geschäftsbetrieb wieder voll aufgenommen werden kann.


----------



## ImperialTW (30. Juli 2015)

Kann es sein dass auch alternate insolvent ist? Hab da ne reklamation und bekomm keine antwort....


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juli 2015)

ImperialTW schrieb:


> Kann es sein dass auch alternate insolvent ist? Hab da ne reklamation und bekomm keine antwort....


 äh, nur weil du nicht (direkt) ne Antwort bekommst, muss das nix heißen ^^  wie lange isses denn her? Wie hast du geschrieben? Diese Läden haben halt oft Massen an Mails, teils auch "dämliche", wo jemand nur ungeduldig ist oder den an sich klar vorgegebenen anderen Weg nicht geht. Und hast du auch mal in deinem Spam nachgesehen, ob da ne Antwort ist?


----------



## Prototyp206 (16. September 2015)

Hallo, kennt sich da vielleicht jemand aus?

Undzwar habe ich 4 Tage vor der Insolvenz Ware zurückgeschickt (da ich natürlich nichts davon wusste) und wurde eine Woche später darüber Informiert, dass die Gutschrift nicht ausbezahlt werden kann.

Hat man da jetzt die Chance in der Insolvenz die zurückgeschickte Ware zurückzubekommen, nur das Geld (immerhin 500€) oder gar nichts? Mir wurde nur gesagt, wenn ich die gleiche Ware wieder haben will, soll ich nochmal Bestellen und neu zahlen 
LG


----------



## Herbboy (16. September 2015)

Prototyp206 schrieb:


> Hallo, kennt sich da vielleicht jemand aus?
> 
> Undzwar habe ich 4 Tage vor der Insolvenz Ware zurückgeschickt (da ich natürlich nichts davon wusste) und wurde eine Woche später darüber Informiert, dass die Gutschrift nicht ausbezahlt werden kann.
> 
> ...


 du musst da wohl auf die Ergebnisse des Insolvenzverfahrens warten. Die Sachen vor dem Stichtag, an dem der Insolvenzverwalter die Sache in die Hände genommen hat (23.7. ), sind halt quasi "gesperrt", die Sachen, die man danach bestellte hat, werden ganz normal behandelt und sind über ein Insolvenzgeld abgesichert. Aber in Deinem Fall musst du vermutlich eben warten, da bleibt dir nix anderes übrig.


----------



## Prototyp206 (27. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt haben wir ja ende Oktober. Muss man sich jetzt selber darum kümmern? 
Zitat: "Sie können ihre Ansprüche *nach* *der Eröffnung des Insolvenzverfahrens (voraussichtlich am 01.10.2015) beim sodann bestellten  Insolvenzverwalter anmelden."
*
Da frage ich mich doch bei wem, wann und wie man dass machen soll.


----------



## Wynn (27. Oktober 2015)

Wie, wann und wo melde ich meine Forderungen an?
1. Schriftlich (Unterschrift erforderlich) – eine bloße E-Mail reicht nicht aus!
2. Beim Insolvenzverwalter unter folgender Anschrift:
3. Anmeldung bis zum 27.11.2015


Rechtsanwalt 
Dr. Christoph Schulte-Kaubrügger
Königswall 21
44137 Dortmund


Ihre Forderungen können Sie ausschließlich beim Insolvenzverwalter über das Vermögen der Hardwareversand.de GmbH schriftlich anmelden (Unterschrift nicht vergessen! Keine bloße E-Mail!). 



Welche Forderungen kann ich anmelden?
Als Forderungen können Sie jedwede gegenüber der Hardwareversand.de GmbH bestehende finanzielle Forderungen anmelden. Dieses können sein:


Guthaben (aufgrund von Doppelzahlungen, Überzahlungen, Vorauskassen etc.)
Geschenkgutscheine
eingesandte Waren zur Reparatur / Widerruf
defekte Waren 


Was passiert mit meiner angemeldeten Forderung?
Die Prüfung der angemeldeten Forderungen erfolgt zum 27.11.2015 (siehe Eröffnungsbeschluss). Nach diesem Datum werden die angemeldeten Forderungen durch den Insolvenzverwalter geprüft.
Das Ergebnis der Forderungsprüfung kann durch Sie nach erfolgter Prüfung im Gläubigerinformationssystem auf der Internetseite des Insolvenzverwalters (White & Case Insolvenz GBR - Insolvenzverfahren) eingesehen werden.





Wie erfahre ich den aktuellen Sachstand des Insolvenzverfahrens?
Wir weisen Sie darauf hin, dass im Hinblick auf die Gläubigeranzahl weder schriftliche noch mündliche Sachstandsanfragen sowie Fragen zu den nachstehenden Einsichtsmöglichkeiten vom Insolvenzverwalter oder vom Insolvenzgericht beantwortet werden können.


Entscheidungen des Insolvenzgerichtes werden im Internet (www.insolvenzbekanntmachungen.de) veröffentlicht und können dort eingesehen werden.


Aktuelle Sachstands- bzw. Zwischenberichte sind auf der Internetseite des Insolvenzverwalters (White & Case Insolvenz GBR - Insolvenzverfahren) eingestellt. Bei Übersendung des Eröffnungsbeschlusses/der Anmeldeunterlagen (ab Anfang 2016) wird Ihnen eine PIN mitgeteilt. Nach Eingabe der PIN können Sie im Gläubigerinformationssystem auf dieser Internetseite Dokumente einsehen.


Sollten Sie Forderungen anmelden und Ihnen wird keine PIN übersandt oder sie geht verloren, besteht zu gegebener Zeit auf der Internetseite des Insolvenzverwalters (s.o.) die Möglichkeit, die PIN nochmals anzufordern.

Stellungnahme zur Insolvenz


----------

